
Google Maps removed Pinyin, I made my own - peterburkimsher
https://pingtype.github.io/docs/offlineMaps.html
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
peterburkimsher
Yes, I made it myself. Is it OK to repost? Do I just write "Show HN" in the
title when I click New?

